# UKaps Events 2009



## Dan Crawford (19 May 2009)

Hi everyone, here is a list of events this year. If you want to host your own event, please post it here.

*Event* - Dan's BBQ
*Date* - Saturday 20th June
*Location* - Daventry NN11
*Time* - 11:00 onwards
*Details* - _Sponsored 'scape off_ - three 60 x 30 x 30 tanks to be dryscaped. A different sponsor will provide the hardscape and the winning scaper keeps the contents from their winning 'scape.
_Raffle_ - Member donated prizes will be raffled off.
_Plant Swap_ - Bring your endless cuttings and no doubt we'll be swapping them all over the place.
_Refreshments_ - Badly cooked BBQ food and plenty of drinks.
*Accommodation* - I have a spare double bed and two sofas, plenty of floor space too. There are a number of local hotels within 5 minutes of my house.
*Travel* - Train stations are numerous. Long Buckby is the closest, less than 10 minutes away and i can collect people if required. Northampton and Rugby are within half an hour and taxis cost about Â£15. By car, for those of you northbound i'm about 15 minutes from M1 J16 and i'm around 20 minutes from M1 J18 for those of you southbound. There is a helipad on my roof too but you'll have to contact me for landing possibilities as thats where my butler sleeps so i'll need to give him warning.
*Thread* - http://ukaps.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=8&t=5210

Everyone is welcome and it promises to be a great day.


----------



## Dan Crawford (19 May 2009)

*Event* - Festival of Fishkeeping 2009
*Date* - 10 & 11th October 2009
*Accommodation* - You can stay on-site at Mill Rythe or there are a number of local B&Bs. 
*Details* - All sorts goes on down there, a massive goldfish, discus and Koi presence along with lots of manufacturers like Hagen and Tetra etc.
*Location* - Mill Rythe Holiday Resort, 16 Havant Road, Hayling Island, Hampshire, PO11 0PB
*Time* - After 10:00am
*Travel* - Trains to Havant station which is around 5 minutes from there
*Thread* - http://www.ukaps.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=8&t=5840


----------

